# TV turns itself off after 2 seconds ever since I put in a HDMI cable.



## Dabog083 (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought a HDMI cable today, and here is exactly what I did:

Turned off mains power to TV.
Put HDMI into PS3 and TV, without removing old scart.
Turned on everything, tried to configure my HDMI for my PS3, didn't work.
Turned off PS3, removed old scart connection.
Turned on TV, it made a kind of crackly sound from the speakers, and turned itself off. It now does this every time I try to turn on the TV.

Any help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## guyphilp (Jan 27, 2008)

I have the EXACT same problem, and now after using the HDMI cable, other cables aren't working either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Dabog/Guy; Welcome to TSF...we're glad you found us.

Try turning off the PS3 using the switch at the rear panel. Leave it off for 30 seconds or so. Then switch it back to on, then hold the front power button in for 5-10 seconds. That should reset the PS3 video. Hopefully that solves it.

BTW: one of my pet peeves is "having to insert a human between two machines to get them to work with each other." Its been that way since DOS and doesn't seem to be going away. There's absolutely no reason the PS3 and the TV can work out for themselves whats the best configuration. Bad engineering (but good marketing since we keep buying the dang things. :4-thatsba )


----------



## guyphilp (Jan 27, 2008)

I pretty much spent an entire day trying different things and using various advice from different people, but I've still had no luck. I realized however, when I plugged my old ps2 in and tried to use it and the TV shut off using it as well, that it must be the TV. It is fairly new too but there is no reason it shouldn't handle a simple ps2 with its given video cables. Still have NO clue how to solve the problem!


----------

